# Good TNL Soundtrack??



## dpeterson (Aug 31, 2008)

The Atmosphere Collection: Thunderstorm (Rykodisc Presents)


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I bought a spooky sounds CD last year at Biglots for $1.50. It has 49 separate tracks on it. Track 5 is thunder booming and crashing. I just copied it multiple times to a CD and played it straight through for my TLM.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Here's a thunder file (MP3) that I put on Google Doc's. The link will take you to the download page.
http://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0ByUlaGGExNazY2E1MGY4OGItY2Y4Zi00YmQ3LTk2ZTMtMjEzYTc1YWFmNDQ2&hl=en


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Big Scream tv has a great cd & I've used it for many years in my haunted maze.
Can either purchase the cd from them or download it cheaper.

http://lightformproductions.com/storecd3thunderstorm.html


----------

